# Rabattaktion: 6 T-Shirts reduziert, 2 T-Shirts gratis [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Rabattaktion: 6 T-Shirts reduziert, 2 T-Shirts gratis [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Rabattaktion: 6 T-Shirts reduziert, 2 T-Shirts gratis [ANZEIGE]


----------



## triddan (14. Juli 2009)

"Angebot 1: T-Shirt "You better have a backup" für 13,80 Euro anstatt 14,80 Euro"


"Angebot 5: T-Shirt "You better have a backup" von American Apparel für 22,80 Euro anstatt 24,80 Euro"


aaaaaha


----------



## Rakyr (14. Juli 2009)

Mh Das Instant Humen Shirt, war das früher nedmal irgendwie mehr rot?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Juli 2009)

triddan schrieb:


> "Angebot 1: T-Shirt "You better have a backup" für 13,80 Euro anstatt 14,80 Euro"
> 
> 
> "Angebot 5: T-Shirt "You better have a backup" von American Apparel für 22,80 Euro anstatt 24,80 Euro"
> ...



Die Qualität der American Apparel-Shirts ist etwas besser, daher der höhere Preis. Außerdem haben die faire Arbeitsbedingungen. Siehe auch: American Apparel ? Wikipedia


----------



## triddan (14. Juli 2009)

alles klar, danke


----------



## BigBubby (16. August 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Qualität der American Apparel-Shirts ist etwas besser, daher der höhere Preis. Außerdem haben die faire Arbeitsbedingungen. Siehe auch: American Apparel ? Wikipedia



heißt das die kleinen asiatischen Kinder müssen jetzt verhungern, weil wir nicht ihre T-Shirts kaufen wollen?


----------



## micha2 (16. August 2009)

nein oder doch ja? naja, eher heist es, das die kleinen 5jährigen asiatischen kinder endlich soviel zum familieneinkommen beitragen können, das es endlich eine geregelte mahlzeit pro tag für alle gibt.
aber das gilt nur für die günstigere sorte von T-shirts.

mit den "American Apparel"-shirts hilfst du den amerikanischen entwicklungsland namens "USA". die t-shirts werden nämlich in den USA hergestellt und nicht in indien oder china.

Fazit: 
damit unterstützt du also keine bessere versorgung von kleinkindern aus indien, sondern den kauf von neuen flachbildfernsehern in den USA!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> nein oder doch ja? naja, eher heist es, das die kleinen 5jährigen asiatischen kinder endlich soviel zum familieneinkommen beitragen können, das es endlich eine geregelte mahlzeit pro tag für alle gibt.
> aber das gilt nur für die günstigere sorte von T-shirts.
> 
> mit den "American Apparel"-shirts hilfst du den amerikanischen entwicklungsland namens "USA". die t-shirts werden nämlich in den USA hergestellt und nicht in indien oder china.
> ...




 

Manche Leute haben Probleme, du bist wahrscheinlich auch der Typ der durch die Großstadt zieht und den armen Pennern was zu essen gibts hmm?   



BTT: 

Hab mir erstmal ein paar Dinge bestellt


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben Probleme, du bist wahrscheinlich auch der Typ der durch die Großstadt zieht und den armen Pennern was zu essen gibts hmm?


 
naja, ich nenne eher leute, die arme leute als penner bezeichnen, Penner.
kann mir garnicht vorstellen, wie man ein 5jähriges schwer schuftendes kind als Penner bezeichnen kann.
naja, anscheinend wurde dir nicht allzuviel hirn mit auf den weg gegeben. 


Fr3@k schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Hab mir erstmal ein paar Dinge bestellt


 


deswegen, kaufst du ja anscheinend auch jeden mist.
na hamm wir jetzt das "lecker katze" T-shirt?
oder ist es das mit Bud Spencer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> naja, ich nenne eher leute, die arme leute als penner bezeichnen, Penner.
> kann mir garnicht vorstellen, wie man ein 5jähriges schwer schuftendes kind als Penner bezeichnen kann.
> naja, anscheinend wurde dir nicht allzuviel hirn mit auf den weg gegeben.
> 
> ...




Du scheinst dich mit Absicht dumm zu stellen was? Ich sehe ein Mensch nicht nach seiner Nationalität, von daher ist ein "Obdachloser" in der Großstadt für mich das gleiche wie ein "Obdachloser" in Afrika oder was weiß ich wo. Und wenn du richtig ließt habe ich nicht die kleinen Mädchen die den ganzen Tag stricken als Penner bezeichnet. Oder hast du kleine 5 Jährige Mädchen aus Indien bei dir in der Stadt die Tshirts stricken?  


PS: wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee das "Fruit of the Loom" eine Marke ist die so ein Schund betreibt? Diese Marke ist ebenfalls sehr qualitativ, und sicher nicht in Indien hergestellt.


----------



## micha2 (17. August 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich mit Absicht dumm zu stellen was? Ich sehe ein Mensch nicht nach seiner Nationalität, von daher ist ein "Obdachloser" in der Großstadt für mich das gleiche wie ein "Obdachloser" in Afrika oder was weiß ich wo. Und wenn du richtig ließt habe ich nicht die kleinen Mädchen die den ganzen Tag stricken als Penner bezeichnet. Oder hast du kleine 5 Jährige Mädchen aus Indien bei dir in der Stadt die Tshirts stricken?
> 
> 
> PS: wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee das "Fruit of the Loom" eine Marke ist die so ein Schund betreibt? Diese Marke ist ebenfalls sehr qualitativ, und sicher nicht in Indien hergestellt.


 
wenn du leuten dumm kommst, musst du durchaus mit solchen kommentaren rechnen.
es klingt nicht besonders intelligent, wenn man anderen das füttern von pennern vorhält, der lediglich ein system kritisiert hat, welches von einem redakteur hier als menschenfreundlich beworben wurde. dieses system ist aber keineswegs menschenfreundlich.

da ich von kleinen kindern in indien gesprochen habe und du mir anschließend das füttern von "pennern"(aus deiner sicht wohl obdachlose) vorwirfst ist es mir eigentlich scheißegal ob dir die nationalität egal ist.
deinen aussagen zufolge ist ein obdachloser ja immer ein penner(abwertung eines obdachlosen)!

das ich zwei verschiedene länder ansprach hat übrigens nichts mit nationalitäten zu tun. in amerika gibt es durchaus ne menge leute, welche vorfahren haben die nun nicht gerade aus amerika stammen. eigentlich sind dies sogar die mehrheiten!

T-shirts werden übrigens nicht gestrickt sondern aus vorgewebten stoffen genäht.

P.S. Fruit of the loom lässt seit 2005 in marokko und ägypten produzieren.
wenn auch unter wohl einiger maßen besseren bedingungen, wie andere hersteller.


----------



## DerMav (29. August 2009)

Hab das Zensursula T-Shirt und muss sagen, dass es ne richtig geile Quali ist!
Zudem wird man oft angeschaut und auch angesprochen, da die meisten gar nicht wissen, was das bedeutet


----------



## CHICOLORES (9. September 2009)

DerMav schrieb:


> Hab das Zensursula T-Shirt und muss sagen, dass es ne richtig geile Quali ist!
> Zudem wird man oft angeschaut und auch angesprochen, da die meisten gar nicht wissen, was das bedeutet



kann ioch nur bestätigen genau wie "PC Spiele machen nicht gewalttätig .... aber Leute die das behaupten" und "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller"


----------

